# Pre tamp



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Fluffy fluffy


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

nice distribution ..... is that straight from the grinder / dose .... or have you had to bang that about a bit, poke clumps etc ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Now get rid of of the air pockets .... By not tamping


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

do you class, shower screen pushing down on the grinds and compressing them as tamping ?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Noooooo! 2 threads about tamping or not tamping within a week is enough!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Now get rid of of the air pockets .... By not tamping


where is your scientific data backing up this claim about air pockets.....it is theoretical guff boots. as soon as you engage the pf providing you do not fill short the shower screen does the rest


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> where is your scientific data backing up this claim about air pockets.....it is theoretical guff boots. as soon as you engage the pf providing you do not fill short the shower screen does the rest


If there were no air pockets then you wouldnt be able to tamp the bed down any further?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh my god more board people this morning, get yourselves to cup north and see what coffee really is about


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I can't believe how much air time this not tamping business is getting recently (not to deny its relevance). Would much rather be at Cup North but it's a bit far from me down here!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

h1udd said:


> nice distribution ..... is that straight from the grinder / dose .... or have you had to bang that about a bit, poke clumps etc ?


Cheers

straight from the grinder (baratza forte) couple of finger taps on the side and that's all!

i was inspired by the barista hustle article mr Martin boots posted the other month - I'm following the suggestions and getting pretty darn good results


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

It's Dr Martin Boots 2 U!

I didn't invoke Alexei Sayle for nothing you know!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Hahaha ooops sorry good doctor


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'm off to cup north this thread has reached a new level of stupid that not even I though we were capable off . Well done


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ok, video clip. First shot of the morning. Nothing drawn through the Mythos to get rid of yesterdays coffee. No tamping banging or levelling. I perfectly accept the blinding and speed of the pour but that is not the argument. I accept it made a hell of a mess which was interesting since there was water retained on the puck yet clearly the grind could be a fair bit tighter

http://s1290.photobucket.com/user/dfk41/media/IMG_0759_zpsiy8bv4pd.mp4.html


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

How did it taste? That's all it comes down to as far as I'm concerned

ps I didn't post the thread for this discussion I was just proud of my distribution


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Fevmeister said:


> How did it taste? That's all it comes down to as far as I'm concerned
> 
> ps I didn't post the thread for this discussion I was just proud of my distribution


Looked good Mp would be proud


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> Noooooo! 2 threads about tamping or not tamping within a week is enough!


Two is It enough ...we need more great threads

" I can make coffee without water "

" urination - the new way to make pour over "

" oxtail soup coffee the ultimate ristretto cocktail "


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fevmeister said:


> How did it taste? That's all it comes down to as far as I'm concerned
> 
> ps I didn't post the thread for this discussion I was just proud of my distribution


I did not taste it Feve. No point. The reason I made the video was to show that theoretically, it ought to be perfectly possible to pull a shot on my machine using a naked without tamping. Coffee chap told us proudly that he had done it and it sprayed all over and therefore was in his view impossible as his shot prep is spot on.

If I wanted, I am sure by being more careful, tightening the grind etc etc, I could pul a non tamped shot that tasted wonderful. Instead, I made a one handed shot that poured to quickly, because I did not practice or adjust the grind yet from a pour perspective, it did blonde quickly, pour to fast but no spritzing in sight.

I have proved my point but I do not hold my breath the response. Perhaps I struck lucky and if I pulled second one it would be awful......we will never know


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I did not taste it Feve. No point. The reason I made the video was to show that theoretically, it ought to be perfectly possible to pull a shot on my machine using a naked without tamping.


That's great if you're making coffee to please cameras, I think most people make coffee in hope of making something that tastes nice, otherwise just download a picture/video & drink a cup of instant.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

MWJB said:


> That's great if you're making coffee to please cameras, I think most people make coffee in hope of making something that tastes nice, otherwise just download a picture/video & drink a cup of instant.


Mark, you miss the point I was making. I took the video unadulterated, to show that without trickery it would or would not be possible to make a shot with a naked that did not spritz. Taste did not come into it. If you are further challenging me to make a shot whilst I have a lend of this naked pf that with care in the prep produces a drinkable shot, then say so


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

This was my attempt

30s shot 33g from 18g ... A little over extracted but more than acceptable taste ... Tamping would have made it better though


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thats two which did not spritz. Anyone else dare join in......how about you boots?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Perhaps we could make this into the ice bucket type challenge......now, who shall I tag boots?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Mark, you miss the point I was making. I took the video unadulterated, to show that without trickery it would or would not be possible to make a shot with a naked that did not spritz. Taste did not come into it. If you are further challenging me to make a shot whilst I have a lend of this naked pf that with care in the prep produces a drinkable shot, then say so


"Drinkable" isn't really much of an aspiration. So long as you have water & ground coffee in the machine you will get a hot brown liquid out... the cup still won't catch fire, or produce a lethally toxic brew.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You are all arguing over the building of a brick shed (''I can do this without mortar....see it hasnt fallen down'') , whereas everyone else is getting on with their lives and drinking skyscrapers of deliciousness .

*Apologies , a simultaneous hit of gastroenteritis and Influenza has left me delirious


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> You are all arguing over the building of a brick shed (''I can do this without mortar....see it hasnt fallen down'') , whereas everyone else is getting on with their lives and drinking skyscrapers of deliciousness .
> 
> *Apologies , a simultaneous hit of gastroenteritis and Influenza has left me delirious


and eloquent!!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Maybe, but in doing so I learnt a crap load about grind vs taste, updosing, distribution, and tamping.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I like 'skyscrapers of deliciousness'! Hope you feel better soon @garydyke1


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Thats two which did not spritz. Anyone else dare join in......how about you boots?


Actually his did spritz watch closely and you will see it


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> Thats two which did not spritz. Anyone else dare join in......how about you boots?


37seconds it did


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Right out the right hand side ... It whizzed right past my face ... Safety goggles gentlemen ... Naked pf's are dangerous


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

did mine spritz, just in case I missed it....and Dave, my challenge to you is to repeat your efforts!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

David I'm going to sue you for taking my thread off topic


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Trouble is, no one knew what the topic of your thread was. Just the name of your cat and a picture of a well filled portafilter of unstated provenance.

   Here fluffy fluffy!


----------



## djedga (Apr 22, 2015)

Distribution looks great.. How's the milk frothing going today @Fevmeister ?

ps on the delonghi with bottomless I used to get spritzing even with tamping!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> did mine spritz, just in case I missed it....and Dave, my challenge to you is to repeat your efforts!


In short, yes a lot


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Noticed water spritzing out over rear left of the naked.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Taste did not come into it.


Welcome to coffee forums...where we don't care how the coffee tastes.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Next week topics include.

Pulling a shot .....

without scales

one handed

Blindfolded

With Bisto graduals.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

risky said:


> Welcome to coffee forums...where we don't care how the coffee tastes.


We care in the "beans and cupping" section .... God forbid we talk about grinders in the grinder section or anything else in the anything else section

QUICK close the thread about watching movies .... Think of the children .... THINK OF THE CHILDREN


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Just bought some some very tasty coffee a cup north .. I will not be wasting it doing this .

" I made brown

I did not taste it challenge "


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Just bought some some very tasty coffee


It's a good brand name, they'll go far


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Fevmeister said:


> Cheers
> 
> straight from the grinder (baratza forte) couple of finger taps on the side and that's all!
> 
> i was inspired by the barista hustle article mr Martin boots posted the other month - I'm following the suggestions and getting pretty darn good results


How do you rate / like the Forte for espresso only? How does it compare to other previous grinders you had / have? I am looking to upgrade from a Mignon, but not sure to what just yet.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Ceramic burrs ??? .... How do they fair ... Do you still get super static grinds or does ceramic solve that ?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

djedga said:


> Distribution looks great.. How's the milk frothing going today @Fevmeister ?
> 
> ps on the delonghi with bottomless I used to get spritzing even with tamping!


Thanks friend and thanks for the video too!

getting much better, need to wait for pump to start chugging before turning off then turning back on with wand in jug!

Its a good little steamer isn't it! I think all in all I'm happy with it! Shame I can't get a decent darker roasted Dose in the stock basket though! Seem to be maxing out at 16.5g


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

pessutojr said:


> How do you rate / like the Forte for espresso only? How does it compare to other previous grinders you had / have? I am looking to upgrade from a Mignon, but not sure to what just yet.


i really like it, I'm a fan. I have had varios in the past and the added functionality and grind speed is worth the extra bucks.

For my needs it's much better than the super jolly auto and the compak k3 I've owned.

Not owned any other grinders than those mentioned so it's the best I've owned thus far!



h1udd said:


> Ceramic burrs ??? .... How do they fair ... Do you still get super static grinds or does ceramic solve that ?


No static whatsoever from the forte, had little from the varios I've owned too.


----------

